# Pleasing your man in bed



## TilDeathDoUsPart (Jul 27, 2012)

On a side note...does anyone have any book suggestions on how to please a man sexually (preferably written by a man)? I'm relatively inexperienced...and well, I need help in that department. Thanks


----------



## strivingforoneness (Aug 6, 2012)

I am not familiar with any books that focus mainly on sex, but I can suggest a book called "His Needs, Her Needs: Building an Affair-Proof Marriage" by Willard Harley Jr. 

May I also suggest (if you have note already done so) - ask your husband for HIS likes AND dislikes. You can't get any personal than that...straight to the source. I believe he would appreciate you wanting to learn how to truly please him. Openly express to him that you've realized you need help in this area, so you would like for him to be completely honest with you as well on what he's observed that you need to work on so that he's satisfied.

I pray this helps.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I liked Passionista the Empowered Woman's Guide to Pleasuring a Man by Ian Kerner.


----------



## lettre (Aug 5, 2012)

TilDeathDoUsPart said:


> On a side note...does anyone have any book suggestions on how to please a man sexually (preferably written by a man)? I'm relatively inexperienced...and well, I need help in that department. Thanks


I think asking directly is a good thing and not being overly judgmental if the response is something that you might feel is a bit "gross". You don't have to do anything you don't want to do, but also be open-minded, and be willing to articulate what you want, too. Asking, and being willing to reciprocate and try new things, is the key to a good sex life (says the woman who has been married for 13 years and has rarely gone three days without sex!).


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, that judgment thing'll shut him down in a flat moment! If you're enthusiastic and receptive to what he wants, you'll be his ultimate dream girl, though.


----------

